# Is Turning 30 A Traumatic Experience?



## bogey (Feb 17, 2012)

celebrated my brothers 30th birthday the other day and he seemed pretty despondent about the whole thing. he's the type that still plays videogames everyday so i know it eats at him that he's getting older, and 30's a big one. my wife and i are still young (i'm 26 and she's 23) so we still got a bit of time before the big 3-0, and i'm curious: is it as bad as people say it is or is it not a big deal at all?

how did you react to your 30th?

*oops typo. last poll option was supposed to be wish


----------



## balr0g (Feb 16, 2012)

I turned 30 December 21th, so it's not that big deal and as I voted it's not that old. I still have my childish moment with my friends and family, if you know what I mean. 

Happy birthday to him.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

No big deal. Getting older should be fun. You should be meeting some goals you've set. As your kids get older you have a little more free time to pick up old or new hobbies. Looking to when they're both out the house. I'll be 45 and got some traveling to do with the wife.


----------



## wifenursemom (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm going to be 38 on my next birthday. I love my 30's. I found that I am more calm and settled, don't put up with as much BS as I used to, and have started to focus more on the future. I went back to school and started a second career. 20's are so up and down. 30's are really nice.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My mother is 65 and is addicted to video games. She has been as long as I can remember. She has so many games and counsels. Now she's into the iPad, which I love the iPod. It has games and internet to keep me occupied and I'm almost 40. 

30 was a great year for me. . I was raising 3 young children and running 36 miles a week. 3 years later I broke my neck and now am homebound/disabled due to pain. With my supportive husband, life is still great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My mother is 65 and is addicted to video games.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This made me laugh.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I turned 30 two years ago. It was so uneventful I don't even remember it. I don't feel my age, though. I guess in my mind I still haven't left my 20's lol .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

No not at all. Not even a little.


----------



## Stir Crazy (Feb 10, 2012)

Turning 30 was a cinch for me. Much of it has to do with your outlook on life. I don't understand people (women in particular) who dread each birthday. If you make a big deal out of your age then others will too both for good and bad. If you however have a positive outlook on life and all that it brings, age will not affect you as much. Certainly physically getting older brings ailments and what not, but I don't feel "old" at all since turning 30 even though many of my friends and even my identical twin sister does. If you take care of yourself, feel good about life and believe that attitude defines a person more than a number...I think then each birthday will be great. 

I love my age! (and I'm several years past 30).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Is this question for real? "Trauma" is an extreme word when used with describing another year in one's life. Wth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Hell no.

At 30 I learned a new phrase:

Disposable income.

40 was even better.
50 is on track to be the best.


----------



## Stir Crazy (Feb 10, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Is this question for real? "Trauma" is an extreme word when used with describing another year in one's life. Wth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought the same thing. Be happy that you HAVE another year of life instead of dreading each coming year. I know people who died young (between 17-33 years of age) and every one of them would have given anything to have another birthday. If you are one of the fortunate ones to be given another year of life, appreciate it!


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

lol I am turning 25 this year and freaking out! So I really hope I have accomplished most things I want in life by the time I am 30 because otherwise I will have a hard time accepting that I'm getting older!!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I DO remember having a weird stress fracture in my foot about a week after I turned 30. Hurt like Hell and I had NO clue as to what caused it. Had to wear this "house shoe" thing around for a week!

BUT - looking back, and looking at turning 40 next month, the 30's really aren't anything to get too freaked out about.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

It was just another day to me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Stir Crazy said:


> I thought the same thing. Be happy that you HAVE another year of life instead of dreading each coming year. I know people who died young (between 17-33 years of age) and every one of them would have given anything to have another birthday. If you are one of the fortunate ones to be given another year of life, appreciate it!


I know, right?


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My mother is 65 and is addicted to video games. She has been as long as I can remember. She has so many games and counsels. Now she's into the iPad, which I love the iPod. It has games and internet to keep me occupied and I'm almost 40.
> 
> 30 was a great year for me. . I was raising 3 young children and running 36 miles a week. 3 years later I broke my neck and now am homebound/disabled due to pain. With my supportive husband, life is still great!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll add to that to say I "like" everything except the part where you broke your neck, but it's awesome that you have such a great outlook on life and have a great husband to help you through it..


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

My 29th is coming up next month, I will admit that I am one of those that is really nervous about turning 30, getting older in general scares me though. I don't know, I feel like once I'm out of my 20's I have crossed that line of being young and older....All I can take comfort in is that people still mistake me for my daughter's sister lol I love it


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, in 'Logan's Run' it's traumatic.


----------



## SilverPanther (Feb 2, 2012)

Ever since I was a kid I never wanted to get older. Turning 13 was a big deal to me because I never wanted to grow up and be a teenager, I thought all the fun would be over then. But 14 was one of the best years of my life. Then I got super depressed around 20 because here I was about to leave teenagerhood behind, and I was convinced that once I had to *grow up* and become an adult, all the fun would be over. But my 20th year was awesome, and then when I was 22 I made some changes in my life that threw me into one of the best, most exciting periods of my life I had yet lived. 

Moral of the story is I might get a little despondent around 30, but I know that every time I think the best is behind me, there's usually something better to come. 

That being said though, I am not at all at peace with my mortality, and am not sure how I am going to face the reality that I *will* die someday, be it a year or 50 from now. But assuming it's not coming up anytime soon, 50 years is a long time to change your views on mortality, and I know most older people I know seem generally at peace with the fact they don't have long to live, and seem almost excited to move on to the next adventure. So I hope that's me when the time comes. That was probably a lot more philosophy than you wanted, but there ya go.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol....at people in their 20s acting like life is over at 30.

You fools. 

As they say "youth is wasted on the young"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I loved turning 30!!

36 is scaring me this year, though....


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

30 was my midlife crisis, leading to a career change. 40 was no big deal, and 50 felt great.


----------



## bogey (Feb 17, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I loved turning 30!!
> 
> 36 is scaring me this year, though....


why 36? that seems like kind of a random age


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This thread title is comical to me. And I hope it's a joke.

_*trau·manoun /ˈtroumə/  /ˈtrô-/ 
traumas, plural; traumata, plural*
1.A deeply distressing or disturbing experience
- they were reluctant to talk about the traumas of the revolution


2.Emotional shock following a stressful event or a physical injury, which may be associated with physical shock and sometimes leads to long-term neurosis


3.Physical injury_

I said it before in another thread this week but I truly felt like a woman at 30. I just had my 31st bday.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

I won't lie; I was a little bummed when I turned 30.

Think I'm going south for the winter
Think I'm going mad in this hinterland
between young and old
I'm a 30 year old puppy doing what I'm told
And I'm told there's no more coal
For the older engines

XTC- Train Running Low on Soul Coal


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I turned 30 17 years ago. I had just broken up with my first husband and was immersed in raising three kids under 5 by myself. That birthday was a tiny blip on my radar.

I actually enjoyed my 40th a lot more. I don't mind getting old - hell I'll be 50 in less than 3 years and I still feel like a teenager!!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I sought help in my early 30's for depression and was diagnosed with ptsd for childhood abuse. My 30's were rough because of that.

My 40's were fabulous.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with the saying that your only as old as you feel. My 30s were fun currently I am 49 will turn 50 
In a couple of months needless to say I am in better shape now than I ever have been
I do more things now than when younger and have a lot more disposable income 
Than when I was younger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't mind having birthdays.... but my ex sure hated for me to age!  (Projection I guess!) Every decade has been better than the one before! Life is great!


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL. It was, to me, at the time. 

When I first walked into a concert and realized that I wasn't turning heads, that I felt invisible. It took a while, but I realized I was no longer part of the target demographic.

I'm now over 50, and feel younger than I did at 30. It's a frame of mind. 


If you think you are old at 30, you will be. 
If you think being 30 (or 35,39,40,49,54) will be traumatic, it will be.
If you think 50 is too old to do anything new, you won't.

Life is what you make it.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I can remember my mother sitting at the kitchen table with a neighbor lady and crying her eyes out the day she turned 30. For me, it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That depends. If you're still smoking crack then either you're built like a Russian tractor and you will never die and that's good or, the rest of your life will just suck even more, which is bad.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

For me, turning 30 was depressing. But little did I know what GREAT things were on the other side of 30. My 30s were great!


----------



## Emly (Feb 22, 2012)

Its not a big Issue..30 is not even that old!


----------

